# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Një rifreskim i rregullores së këtij nënforumi

## Darius

*Pershendetje te gjitheve!*

Duke qene se rregullat e pergjithshme qe aplikohen edhe ne kete nenforum, shpesh nuk merren parasysh ose harron, po e quaj me vend qe tja u rikujtoj edhe njehere lexuesve dhe anetareve te forumit. Ne ndihme te kesaj ideje me vjen vete rregullorja tashme e percaktuar e Forumit Shqiptar te cilen po e citoj me poshte:





> *Duhet të shpreheni në gjuhën shqipe!*
> 
> Gjuha shqipe është gjuha zyrtare e këtij forumi. Të gjithë pjesmarrësit duhet të shkruajne shqip në forum. Të gjitha dialektet e gjuhës shqipe janë të lejuara por preferohet gjuha letrare shqipe, duke qënë se është gjuha më e lehtë për tu kuptuar nga shumica e shqiptarëve. Nderoni veten duke shkruajtur një gjuhë shqipe të pastërt dhe konform rregullave gramatikore dhe të drejtshkrimit. Ata antarë që nuk shkruajnë dot gjuhën shqipe, mund të lexojnë dhe mund të shprehen vetëm në seksione të veçanta të forumit të hapura për të huaj apo shqiptarë që nuk shkruajnë dot shqip.






> *Duhet të respektoni mendimin ndryshe!*
> 
> Ajo që të bie në sy në forumin shqiptar është larmia e temave për diskutim dhe larmia e mendimeve të ndryshme që gjen në çdo temë. Fakti që ju merrni pjesë në këtë forum duhet të shërbejë si një aprovim indirekt i mendimit ndryshe. Kjo do të thotë se ju keni vendosur që të merrni pjesë në forum në mënyrë që të shprehni mendimin tuaj dhe të lexoni edhe respektoni edhe mendimin ndryshe. Nëse e keni të vështirë të pranoni mendimin ndryshe dhe mundoheni të impononi mendimet tuaja me forcë, sinqerisht, ju jeni në vendin e gabuar. Nuk duhet që të hyni fare në forumin shqiptar por duhet të debatoni e shoqëroheni me ata shqiptarë që mendojne njësoj si ju. Arsyeja përse e theksojmë këtë rregull është se pjesa dërrmuese e problemeve në forum lindin pikërisht nga mosrespektimi i mendimit ndryshe që shprehet konform rregullave të forumit dhe etikës së të shprehurit.


*Me posht dua tju rikujtoj disa kritere te tjera qe aplikohen mbi temat dhe pse disa here ato fshihen, mbyllen apo kalojne per ne Koshin e Forumit:*

*.* _Te gjitha postimet qe nuk kane lidhje direkt me temen, shkaktojne replika pa vend dhe percjellin mesazhe qe bien ne kundershtim me vete permbajtjen e temes do moderohen pa ju njoftuar._

*.* _Ky nenforum titullohet Shkenca dhe Jeta, pra do ju lutesha te respektoni kete profil dhe te shmagni tema qe nuk perfshihen ne kete kategori._

*.* _Perseritja e temave me te njejten subjekt bie ne kundershtim me rregulloren e forumit dhe shkakton perseritje te bezdisura dhe kohe te humbur per anetaret qe i hartojne si dhe per ata qe i lexojne. Sigurohuni qe tema qe keni nder mend te hapni, nuk eshte e konsumuar me pare dhe nese eshte keshtu atehere mund te vazhdoni te pasuroni temen aktuale me informacion te ri. Ne rast te kundert shkrimet do moderohen ose do fshihen pa paralajmerim._


Ju falenderoj te gjitheve dhe ju uroj te kaloni caste te kendeshme ne kete forum

----------

